# "The Look"



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone else get the "I LOVE you so much mommy" look from their malts? Chloe gives me this look throughout the day and it so melts my heart!

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes! I think we had a discussion a while back about the "look" of the Maltese we prefer, you know babydoll vs. more classic moderate. And one poster (I think MaryH) said the look she preferred was that "look of love" that all of our dogs seem to do so well. 

Mine all do it in unique ways and just in the last week, as their eyes have begun to focus, I am seeing it from the babies. The boy was the one who started giving that look first. :wub: That heart melting "look of love." But now both girls are doing it, too. :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I must have missed the past post about "look". It must be wonderful feeling to be the 1st to get the "look" from babies : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Carina, already??? How fabulous!!!

And, yes - there is a certain look of love that they give that does melt my heart.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That "look of love" - you'll never believe this......the most loving adoring look I've ever had comes from Tinker. His ears go down, his eyes get big - he looks like that Puss n boots cat in the Schrek movies. He radiates love:wub:

Archie looks right into my soul and it's intense, but Tink.....OMG...it's so cute, it makes me laugh. (with him...:innocent


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

My Chloe always gives me this look.......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie gives me that look, too - when she's not giving me the "I WANT YOUR DINNER" look...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:tender:gotta love this look :wub: simply heart-melting :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never been able to capture Tink's "Love" face when he looks at me, but this is pretty close :wub::wub:

View attachment 95280


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I've never been able to capture Tink's "Love" face when he looks at me, but this is pretty close :wub::wub:
> 
> View attachment 95280


LOL - that's the cutest "Love" face ever!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is kind of the best captured Tyler look I have. The one I get from him and can't deny him anything and just am so thankful he's in my life.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> This is kind of the best captured Tyler look I have. The one I get from him and can't deny him anything and just am so thankful he's in my life.


 
Tyler's "Look" looks like Chloes "Look" - so sweet


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that "I love you" look too! Hunter gives it often and each time it feels like new


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww..."the look". I always get the look of love the first thing in the morning when he opens his eyes. He comes closer to me to cuddle and looks up at me saying "I love to cuddle with you mommy" and then goes back to sleep. :wub: It's always the best start to my day!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The first thing in the morning....Ava climbs up on me and looks me right in the face and....sneezes!!! :w00t: ewwwwww!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AH, how I love "the look"! Bailey gives me the most adoring look too...I looove it! My favorite thing is in the mornings when I wake up, he is usually right next to my face on my pillow...his head is resting on his front two paws and he is gazing right at me, waiting for me to wake up :wub: I also love it when he settles down on my lap and sighs like he's really content and happy :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh yes Matilda gives me that look everyday, melts my:heart: I feel she is almost human when she looks at me that way


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy comes up, licks me on my face and then gives me that "where's my cookie" look. Is that love?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I've never been able to capture Tink's "Love" face when he looks at me, but this is pretty close :wub::wub:
> 
> View attachment 95280


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I love that face!!! Tink....you would be too cute for me to ever say no...not that I errr...ever say NNNNNO. It's more like...OH, ALL RIGHT!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> This is kind of the best captured Tyler look I have. The one I get from him and can't deny him anything and just am so thankful he's in my life.


OH Sue, I couldn't resist that look...no way no how!!!! Can't blame you a bit! Tyler you are soooooo cute!:wub:


----------

